# Serious glibc, the GNU C library, vulnerability



## gpatrick (Feb 17, 2016)

http://arstechnica.com/security/201...zzying-number-of-apps-and-devices-vulnerable/

I use either FreeBSD, OmniOS or SmartOS and have never understood the dizzying adoption of a borderline "just good enough" implementation of a Unix-like operating system.


----------



## Cthulhux (Feb 17, 2016)

I wonder how bad the GNU failures will have to hit them before they stop using inferior software.


----------

